# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Online games

## elysia

Only the same tiles can be matched. However, the flower and season tiles are an exception. You can match any flower tile together and any season tile with another one
Click or tap on tiles to clear them  mahjong

----------


## samanthadavis4045

thanks for the information!

----------

